# Paint Silkies



## robin416

Below is a new variety in the Silkie breeding programs. Its being called a paint. They have patches of black against a white background. The pullet pictured below molted and ended up with heavier blocks of black.

The paint still have many challenges in breeding for skin color, background white and standard characteristics.

The black feathers should be black all the way to the skin. These are different from the splash. And can not be achieved by breeding a black to a white.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 7chicks

Pretty! Silkies are such beautiful chickens anyway. On my someday list.


----------



## Courage

How rare are these? And would some people accidentally mis-label and sell these as splash?


----------



## robin416

They're out there. And dealing with reputable breeders could get you a so so paint. 

There has been a ton of confusion on this variety. Their color genetics are not fully understood. 

Its more likely, at the moment, uninformed people would try to sell splash as paint.


----------



## RickaRae

Is there a link?


----------



## robin416

A link to what?


----------



## RickaRae

The original post says "Below are paint silkies", but I don't see a pic, I thought there might be a link? Could be my ap...


----------



## Courage

There is a picture there. It must be the app not letting you see it.


----------



## RickaRae

Well, that's a bummer! I'm looking to get some show quality breeding silkies. I don't want to get into crazy colors because I'm just starting, but is like to see the crazy colors! Lol!


----------



## robin416

Then you might not want to do the paints just yet. They still need work. To get paint, Silkies where out bred with dominant white breed of bird to get the black and white. There are still breeding challenges like pink skin, gold spots in the eyes. And getting consistency in the amount of black showing. 

If I have time today, I'll download some of my pics of the flock I sold. You'll get a little idea of what they look like.


----------



## RickaRae

Thank you! How kind! I'm looking into white silkies. Still trying to convince the hubby though. Lol.


----------



## realsis

These are beautiful!! Genetics can be mind boggling!! I have silkies too and was looking into genetics and with all those letters like EE ect I just had a difficult time understanding it!


----------



## robin416

I'm more visual in my understanding. If they took E locus and showed what it means I'd get it, maybe.


----------

